# Target panic



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Go to the search feature and type in Target Panic. You can read for weeks on the subject. Also read Larry wise's book "Core archery".


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

try a backtension release it will help


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with the above, good advice.

One other thing that you can do is the let down drill. Start on a blank base, no target. Draw to anchor, focus you mind on your anchor and your sight picture, hold for a few seconds and let down. Gradually increase the time you are at full draw, but only if you can do it without trembling.

After you can do this with no problem for 3 or 4 days, put up a big target. A paper plate works for this. Do the same drill for a few days. Gradually reduce the size of the plate every few days. After 2 or 3 weeks, you will be able to relax and hold on a target that is smaller than the X ring.

At this point go back to the paper plate and every 3rd or 4th time you draw, finish your shot. Gradually reduce the size and how often you finish the shot. When you get the paper plate down to a couple of inches across, you should have this problem under control.

For target shooting, it's probably not worth it to increase your hold time beyond 10 to 15 seconds. You just want to increase your confidence that you can hold for that long if necessary. For hunting it's an advantage to increase your hold time as long as you can. Just be sure that you can finish the shot normally after the long hold time.

This will be more effective if you don't shoot at targets while you are doing this. If you want to release arrows, shoot at a blank bale.

Note: even though you don't plan to shoot, always have an arrow in you bow when you draw it back.

Let us know how this works out for you,
Allen


----------



## bighunter25 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks for the advice. I will try this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree with AREAD but would like to add i think you need to write down your SHOT SEQUENCE and work it out on the Bale.You are saying the shot isnt prepared correctly and your releasing.Whats happening is your snapshooting but because of your expierence right now its holding together but its not gonna.At anchor you missing calibration and then calling shot to order.ONLY IF SHOT IS PREPARED CORRECTLY SHOULD YOU BE RELEASING AN ARROW.EVERY TIME YOU KEEP RELEASING THIS WAY YOU ARE ADDING TO YOUR PANIC.GOOD LUCK.


----------

